# Kitty bath



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

One of our kitties likes to clean buttercups face! In fact buttercup will seek her out to get a bath









































Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's adorable!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

oh my


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

That is precious! :lovey:


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Not the best pictures but I didn't want to move  hoping to streak my moms big camera and get some good ones soob

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

My goats would have been chasing that kitty down and butting her across the room! That is so cool that they get along.


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

One of my girls will nudge them but they just run misty they get along sleep all curled together!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

My kitties terrorize my goats dashing through their pen at high speed. Goats scatter, kitties climb the fenceposts and clean themselves all innocent. Then, as soon as the girls relax, zoom!...


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

That is so adorable! Our evil cat would probably slap our goats in the face, she slaps me up any chance she gets!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

That's so cute! My dog (LGD) cleans his goats too....only it's the other end ha ha


----------

